# February Sharks



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

I started heading down to the Pensacola area about a year ago to visit a friend that was in flight school. Since then I have been back about 4 times. We always camp at Ft. Mc Rae, and obviously fish...On one of our trips we started hooking into what I believed to be some pretty big bull sharks. Unfortunately we didn't have the proper tackle, and they broke our lines as fast as we could hook em. So I headed back to Missouri with my tail between my legs, but stoked about the idea of landing a shark. My buddy and I bought new rods, reels, line, leaders, etc. in anticipation of returning, and landing one of those beast. September of 2008 came along and we headed south...Straight into hurricane Ike! We figured Ike wouldn't allow for good camping so we made a left turn and headed to the OBX to catch a shark...No luck there either, because of Hurricane Hannah. 



Fast forward to the present...My 2 weeks of vacation are during the first two weeks of February, and we plan to head back to the area. Obviously we still want to catch a shark...Is there any chance? I know that most of the sharks head for deeper water's in the winter.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a little chart I put together for water temps...seems like the last week in March will start producing sanbars. By april it will be full swing.

Deaver


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

How does water temperature influence sandbars?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool information there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *angryaccntnt (1/8/2009)*How does water temperature influence sandbars?


I think -- I hope -- he means sandbar sharks.

There are sharks off the beach all year. Bloody bait and you're likely to catch something with big teeth.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Mr. Teeth.. I agree with Joe Z. Sharks here year round..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Of course there are sharks here year round but that doesn't mean that there aren't better times to fish for them then others.I wouldn't waste my time shark fishing this time of year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i see more big makos and bull sharks from november to march than i do any other time of the year.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *John B. (1/9/2009)*i see more big makos and bull sharks from november to march than i do any other time of the year.


That's what I was thinking. Might not be the numbers of smaller ones but the ones that are here are monsters.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for the graph, great info!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Gret info! Thanks! BTW, hope you guys get a few huge Sharks to make your vacation complete!


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Big Sandbars are still around, we got three thick ones between 7 and 7.5 feet friday night before the surf picked up and the lines got weeded out. With as many bobos as there is running in the surf I have no doubt that there are bigger ones around and that they aren't leaving anytime soon.


----------



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. One more question, is the wind usually from the north? I don't have a kayak, so I am thinking about buying a kite...any advice?


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't waste your time with a kite, you'd be betting your whole trip on a chance the wind is right. Thats if it even works as designed. Monitor craigslist and you should be able to pick up a used yak for pretty cheap. It will be worth it. Although I've caught many sandbars as well as other sharks on casted baits, they were out 400 yrds plus the other night.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is some information on the non-return slide used by the South Africans. 






But Sharker is on the money in his thinking, we almost always use kayaks to run the lines out deep...200+ yards. 

You can rent a kayak if you are on vacation. 

Deaver


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if it helps, i was surfing Sunday morning and saw a rather large bull shark (10+ feet) just west of Portofino...

yes, i got the hell out of the water,

no, i'm not exaggerating.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>if it helps, i was surfing Sunday morning and saw a rather large bull shark (10+ feet) just west of Portofino...
> 
> yes, i got the hell out of the water,
> 
> no, i'm not exaggerating</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


SWEET!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Get a Bonita and hunk that thing out there when you go. Or bring a kayak and paddle it out....


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

You fish with a whole bonito? or half? or how? and what size hook

I read somewhere last week that Winter was better surf fishing for the big sharks around here.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It all depends what you want. I like fishing a butterflied bonito but you will catch more with a whole filet becasue smaller sharks can eat it. I have heard there are quite a few around right now.


----------



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

Well....After much anticipation, we decide to cancel our February trip. Were gonna head down the last week of March and first week of April instead. Hopefully the bite will be in full swing then. Thanks for all of your advice, and Ill make sure to post some pic's after we get back!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

I would check the fishing report to see if the Tarpon have moved into the area early or not, where there is Tarpon there is Sharks...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that should be perfect timing... remember, big bait = big shark.


----------



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

The time has come(almost) We are leaving on the 26th of this month, and should be in Pensacola around the 29th. I know that a kayak is the method of choice for getting bait out for most of you guys, but we might not have that option. What about sliding the bait out? Any info is greatly appreciated...


----------



## surveyor (Jun 8, 2008)

I got a Kayak, if you don't mind the company, But I'll let ya know right now I won't be going out in the surf with "*BIG CHUNKS OF BLOODY BAIT" *with sharks...:nonono


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't need a yak to shark fish at Ft. Pickens pier , deep water right 

inside the mouth to the gulf caught more than 100at that pier.

caught 2 hammies over 10ft and several nice tigers also.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If there is a north wind you can use a reinforced cardboard box

and sail your bait out then snatch it out of the box. Or if you really 

know your stuff then you can use a large ballon tied to your leader

with mono through a roll of lifesavers when the lifesavers melt your

bait should be pretty far outif the wind is good. This will also work at

Ft. Pickens with a south wind or southeast. Yaks anit the only way to get er done.


----------

